# Libnodave & Lizenzen...



## paddy_cmd (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo alle,
ich habe da mal eine Frage zu Libnodave.
Darf ich mit libnodave ein Programm schreiben, dass mit ner SPS redet und dieses anschließend an einen Kunden verkaufen, falls er sich so eine lösung zb fürn PLS wünscht?

Wie sieht das rechtlich aus oder ist das Frei zu verwenden ohne einschränkungen=?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Lizenzbedingungen siehe *hier*.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Juni 2009)

Gerade bei libraries gibt es bei der GPL wohl mehrere Auslegungen.
Libnodave steht aber unter der "GNU Library General Public License" oder mittlerweile "GNU Lesser General Public License" (LGPL).

Mit der LGPL kannst aus deiner Anwendung die Libnodave-Bibliothek verwenden, ohne dass sich deine Anwendung von dieser Lizenz "infiziert", wie das bei der GPL der Fall wäre.


----------



## paddy_cmd (15 Juni 2009)

Also könnte ich sie Theoretisch verwenden um für einen Kunden eine Anwendung gegen Bares zu schreiben!

Oder ?

ich blickes irgendwie nicht, ich hasse solche lizenz geschichten!


----------



## Human (15 Juni 2009)

Eigentlich verkaufst du ja deinem Kunden dein Programm, das du geschrieben hast und gibst ihm dann noch die Bibliothek sozusagen geschenkt dazu...


----------



## Zottel (15 Juni 2009)

paddy_cmd schrieb:


> Also könnte ich sie Theoretisch verwenden um für einen Kunden eine Anwendung gegen Bares zu schreiben!
> ...


JA. Nicht nur theoretisch, auch praktisch.

Ich hatte allerdings auch schon mal Firmen, die wollten von mir eine Lizenz nach einem von ihnen entworfenen Vertrag und haben dafür bezahlt.


----------

